# New lawn care, and feeding



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well, just got my lawn put in yesterday, and this is the first time I have had to care for such a large aera of new lawn. Other then keeping the seed moist untill it starts growing, anything else I should do, not do? How long do I wait for the first cut? Any ferts? This all cost a pretty penny, and I would hate to see it just die. Thanks for any help.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Im no expert and this would be my first year with a "nice lawn"..

It will be many weeks before you have growth, hopefully a starter fert was dropped along with the seed....its a waiting game
for now until its starts growing in....plenty of water until then.

Weed control or premergent would be next, along with grub control to kill next years eggs for grubs(merrit), maybe lime to correct PH in some areas? 

I follow Lesco's steps to a tee...its the only program that has truely worked for me, plus they sell in bulk (50 lb bags)
maybe they have a location near you - they give free advice as well

www.lesco.com

Duc


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

looiks good paul, i cant make it out form the pics.. whats the seed covered with it looks green tinted... 

is that a hydroseed or seed mix? were you plannig to put hay or straw on top to keep it moist?

as duc mentioned. not fert on new seed for 6 weeks (i think) unless its starter fert.

did you lime the soil? i beleive you can lime and seed at the same time...


looks good.. nice and level


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Looks nice Paul. It appears to be hydroseed, if that's the case just keep it moist until you have some growth. Wait as long as possible before you cut it as your just establishing roots and the tires from the mower will take them out pretty quick. Remember it'll be pretty thin so height won't be an issue with first cut.

I don't think I would put any pre-emergant on this year, maybe some mild starter fertilizer to help it along as I believe was already suggested.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Looks great to me, what type of grass seed did they spray? 

Water is the main thing it needs now. I can't remember how long it took to mow ours. You may want to pick up a new set of blades for the mower or make sure they are sharp. New grass will come out pretty easy! 

I hope someone can tell when to mow it the first time and when to weed and feed etc. I will see what I can find!:idea:


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

This web site says at least 3" of growth before mowing and add fert after the first month. Here is the link:

http://www.hydroseedingexperts.com/Care.htm


edro:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

wow that hydroseeding looks awesome.. is it bigs bucks to do an area the size you did paul? 


saves a lot of time i bet..


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *wow that hydroseeding looks awesome.. is it bigs bucks to do an area the size you did paul?
> 
> 
> saves a lot of time i bet.. *


OH ya. Can buy a pretty nice vintage tractor for what I have in that lawn.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Didn't the folks that put it down for you give you any information??? It is a nice yard in a few months!


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

That does look nice. I dunno much about that stuff either. I was working an area 15'x30' or so, and my neighbor came over with a bag of that stuff and just threw it around. After the warm weather hit, it was growing in no time, but I think it has to be above 55 degrees before grass seed will germinate, which it was not when it was sewn.

I could see why you'd be concerned- I wouldnt want to mess it up either! Sorry I cant offer any info, but I am interested in hearing what you end up doing.

Good luck,
Greg


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks for all the info guys. A few answers for you.

Yes it is hydrosead.

I is a mix of sead, fert, and a paper type mulch to hold the water.

I was figuring on letting it get a bit long. When most of it gets a bit over 3" I was thinking of cutting it.

I was kinda thinking of the first time to mow it with the hand mower. Figure it would do the least damage. 

Good call on the sharp blade. Did not eaven think of the grass ripping out.

no Idea what king of grass it was. Never thought to ask.


Lastly, I want to keep mostly organic in my lawn care. Anyone know of something organic that would be good as a starter fert? What number [npk] should a starter fert be?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

OK lawn is growing AWSOME!!! Only had a few dry days, so it was kept nice and damp. If anything it has been TOO wet, a little wash out in places, but looking good. I am figuring in the next week, it will need it's first mowing. It is SO nice to not have mud!!!!!!!


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Hold off on the first mowing as long as you can. Give the grass time to fill in and establish itself....when the summer heat kicks in let the grass grow higher if it wont be watered by you...helps it ride out the heat better when not cropped short

Duc


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

ya was kinda kidding about the mowing this soon 


I was planning on waiting till about 75% or so of it gets a little over 3" tall. Wonder whats worse, mowing new grass plants before they are to established, or mowing of to much lenght? 


Am also planing on doing the first few with the push mower. Figure that will be better then the weight of the tractor, and I have a brand new blade waiting to on for that first cut.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Pictures! Pictures! Pictures!


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Pictures! Pictures! Pictures! *


Here you go.....


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

another....


MAN it's great having GREEN!!!!!!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

WoW....that's a lot of area to push mow


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *ya was kinda kidding about the mowing this soon
> 
> 
> ...


You are a few weeks before mowing thats for sure- but it looks good..

Your first mow should be as little as possible 1/2 " ?? just to make the grass grow even....

I suppose you wont be watering during the hot months? Thats a big area to cover without a system...so the height should be higher during the hot dry periods...

Dont know about you but this rain crap has to go - I was just about to get my driveway paved finally - and the sky took at dump on everybody...had to pack up and call it a day, maybe next week ...great  

Duc


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *WoW....that's a lot of area to push mow *



Yes it is. LOTS. Hey well nothing is to good for my little grass plants


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

the lawn is coming along real well paul... looks good..


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Have your wife get a pic of you using the push mower....HA HA HA ....I gotta see this:furious:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Have your wife get a pic of you using the push mower....HA HA HA ....I gotta see this:furious: *



Hey I can just get the EMT's to take a picture wile they are there. Probably be the hottes day of the year to boot


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Hey I can just get the EMT's to take a picture wile they are there. Probably be the hottes day of the year to boot *


:lmao: Maybe they'll leave an Oxygen tank and mask for you to wear while your pushing it:lmao:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *:lmao: Maybe they'll leave an Oxygen tank and mask for you to wear while your pushing it:lmao: *



OMG the other weekend I was pushmowing part of my land, thought I was going to have heat stroke. Mowed about 1/2 acre, and it was sunny and in the 80's.   MAN I am out of shape.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *OMG the other weekend I was pushmowing part of my land, thought I was going to have heat stroke. Mowed about 1/2 acre, and it was sunny and in the 80's.   MAN I am out of shape.  *


Well Paul...you take it slow and easy out there this weekend...we don't need another member flopping around on the floor!


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

nope no mowing for me. Heading out tomarrow morning to the coast. Doing all the wood work at our house on Cape Cod. Nice slow, steady, inside work for me this weekend.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

going down the cape on memorial day... you, my friend are a brave man...

traffics gotta be tough.... 
this week would have been a good week for indoor work though...


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well I was going to leave tonight and I said "screw that, I will NEVER get there" So I am up at 4 or so in the AM with the dogs anyways, and I am all packed up now, so I will get up, take care of the muts, and hit the road. Should not be TO much trafic out at 5-5:30 am. [I hope]


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

so smart.. i bet 10 -12 will be a tough commute..

Up here (in maine) on the radio they are advertising... 'click it or ticket' 
i thought they used to need a reason to pull you over, not just a seatbelt.. but from the radio.. it sounds like they are gonna enforce it strict this year..


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

NY is doing that also. BIG PR thing going on about that. I always were mine anyway, so no problem for me.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *NY is doing that also. BIG PR thing going on about that. I always were mine anyway, so no problem for me. *


MI has the same promotion going for Memorial Day Weekend so it must be a national revenue gathering promotion.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *going down the cape on memorial day... you, my friend are a brave man...
> 
> traffics gotta be tough....
> this week would have been a good week for indoor work though... *


We have something like the Cape on Long Island, its called the Hamptons where the rich and shameless hang out...The Friday afternoon traffic jambs are legendary - However nobody knows the back roads like a native LI'er and Motorcyclist....Car or Bike I never get delayed long when heading out East - it may not be the shortest route but its the quickest compare to sitting in 4-6 hour traffic to go 50 miles here....however the super rich take private helicopters - so they win  I have seen walking around most of the A list actors out there- I'm usually on two wheels when I do with a group other 2 wheelers - its never a big deal, I'm into the ride more than the peeps.

Duc


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Yes it is. LOTS. Hey well nothing is to good for my little grass plants  *


You are gonna push mow all of that:question: :question: :question: You must love the excersice.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *You are gonna push mow all of that:question: :question: :question: You must love the excersice.  *


well the first cut on the new stuff I will push mow. Not to bad, and can spread it out over two days if I have to.


----------

